# ممكن المواصفات القياسية البريطانية



## استشاري عراقي (31 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن كتاب المواصفات القياسية البريطانية الخاص بميكانيك المباني


----------



## طارق سلامة (6 أكتوبر 2007)

العزيز 
اي جزء تريد ؟
طارق سلامة


----------



## darweesh8 (5 فبراير 2008)

من اين يمكنني تحميل المواصفات البريطانية كلها دون الحاجة الى شرائها

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## سليمان1 (5 فبراير 2008)

*مشروع رائع*

إخوانى تجميع المواصفات القياسية مشروع رائع هيا بنا نحييه

فلنناشد كل المشرفين لإحياء ونشجيع هذا المشروع


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (5 فبراير 2008)

الاخ العزيز يرجى ايضاح اي قسم من المواصفات هي المطلوبة وشكراا


----------



## tariqsamer (5 فبراير 2008)

والله فكرة عظيمة ان نجمع جميع المواصفات العلمية وان نقدمها لمهندسنا العربي


----------



## darweesh8 (16 فبراير 2008)

لقد بحثت بكل الانترنت وبدقة ولم اجد الا 9 مواصفات تتعلق بالغاز 
من يحتاجها يخبرني وانا احملها له 
لكن انا بحاجة مواصفات البناء والمقاولات واعرف انها كثيرة والكثيرين سيسالوني من بالضبط تريد
الجواب: كل ما تقدر عليه وعندك حطه لانه كله نحتاجه 
لكن انا الان مضطر لمواصفات metal works
وبعدها اتمنى ان اجد
Doors & windows
Glass
Concrete & masonry
Plastic pipes
Heating & ventilation
Road products
طبعا هذه المواصفات بفلوس وغاليه جدا لكن اللي يشتغل بشركه وشركته اشترت منها جزء لا يبخل فيه علينا واحنا كمان ما عندنا لن نبخل به على احد
والله الموفق ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## مثنىمسلط (16 فبراير 2008)

ارجوا مساعدتي في معرفة الية عمل المضخات التوربينية والطاردة المر كزية لحاجتي اليهاوشكرا


----------



## سليمان1 (17 فبراير 2008)

من المواصفات الهامة جداً مواصفات ال inspection سواء لحام أو معدات أو حفر


----------



## night1m (17 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم كم يؤسفني ان لا استطيع مساهدتك فهي غير موجودة لدي
وان حصلت على اي منها ساعلمك بها باذن الله


----------



## abu_malek (16 يوليو 2008)

i have 68 british standards

tell me the best site to upload them and in sha allah i will
baraka allah feekum


----------



## زيمس (10 أغسطس 2008)

please send me this standards i need it thanka alot my email is moh_abd112*************


----------



## زيمس (10 أغسطس 2008)

my email is moh_abd11*************


----------



## زيمس (10 أغسطس 2008)

please send me this standards i need it thanka alot my email is moh_abd11*************


----------



## زيمس (10 أغسطس 2008)

please send me this standards i need it thanka alot my email is moh_abd112


----------



## زيمس (10 أغسطس 2008)

please send me this standards i need it thanka alot my email is moh_abd112


----------



## هادي احمد (11 أغسطس 2008)

please, could find the download link for us and mention it


----------



## abu_malek (11 أغسطس 2008)

first link of 5

http://www.4shared.com/file/58641694/63b2e32c/BS_1.html


----------



## abu_malek (11 أغسطس 2008)

second of 5

http://www.4shared.com/file/58641997/f1e7f5ab/BS_2.html


----------



## abu_malek (11 أغسطس 2008)

third of 5

http://www.4shared.com/file/58642267/689fa96b/BS_3.html


----------



## abu_malek (11 أغسطس 2008)

fourth of 5

http://www.4shared.com/file/58642774/ee460b7b/BS_4.html


----------



## abu_malek (11 أغسطس 2008)

fifth of 5
http://www.4shared.com/file/58643553/f92c4f51/BS_5.html


----------



## abu_malek (11 أغسطس 2008)

I hope in sha allah that you will find what you are looking for in these files
they are variety of standards 
i didnt get a chance to look at them, but as it is important for you, I would keep them in that site for a month or so in sha allah and after that I will delete them
salam alaikum


----------



## راغب في المعرفة (11 أغسطس 2008)

darweesh8 قال:


> لقد بحثت بكل الانترنت وبدقة ولم اجد الا 9 مواصفات تتعلق بالغاز
> من يحتاجها يخبرني وانا احملها له
> لكن انا بحاجة مواصفات البناء والمقاولات واعرف انها كثيرة والكثيرين سيسالوني من بالضبط تريد
> الجواب: كل ما تقدر عليه وعندك حطه لانه كله نحتاجه
> ...



اخي العزيز:
اضافة الى المعلومات القيمة التي ادليت بها توجد ايضاً مواصفات ومقاييس عالمية بريطانية تخص الكابلات


----------



## kalam1 (22 فبراير 2010)

أبومالك جزاك الله الف خير, ممكن ترفع المواصفات مرة أخرى نظرا لأنتهاء صلاحية الصفحات السابقة على ال 4Shared.com

وشكرا:58:


----------



## م حسن الحلي (4 أبريل 2013)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## محمد الطبلاوي (6 فبراير 2016)

اتمني ان أجد روابط مباشرة للتحميل...


----------

